# Installed Win 8 on new SSD but cannot format old HDD



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi, 

I've just installed Windows 8 on a new Vertex 4 SSD and everything is running well. Unfortunately I cannot find a way of wiping my old c: drive. The new drive has appeared as a D:\ drive.

I originally had Windows 8 installed on the C drive, I then downloaded the ISO and using Deamon Tools extracted the image to my new SSD. Once on the SSD I went into the source folder and ran the setup.exe file, not the setup.exe file which appears at the root. Everything then installed fine and now, when I boot my PC I get the choice of the two OS and drives (both win 8). 

I only want to keep the SSD install, how do I do this? 

Thanks,
James


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Boot to the SSD install and from there you should be able to do whatever you want to the partition containing the old install unless that partition also contains the Master Boot Record (MBR).

When you boot to the new install if it shows as the "D" drive I don't know how you got that, and you may run into problems later if Windows 8 is like Vista and Windows 7 in that regard.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I would start again.

Burn the ISO onto a DVD as an _image_.
Disconnect the older drive.
Install 8 again by booting to the DVD you made.
At the start of the install format the SSD.
Re-connect the older drive.
Format the older drive.

That way you will have C as the drive letter for 8 on the SSD.

EDIT : You can also install 8 from a Usb stick using the method here :- http://www.techspot.com/guides/539-windows-8-bootable-usb-and-dual-boot/


----------



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you both for the replies, the reason I didn't boot from DVD was because to install the new SSD I had to use the SATA I was using for my DVD player and I was too lazy to reconnect it! 

I will give that a try. Thanks


----------

